# HI NAMES MIKE



## Smurphy (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi My names Mike from america lol and i have been a techie for 2 years now.
I am an senior in high school. My favorite board is the sound board but am fluent with both boards since i have asperations on becoming a Technical Director. I love the field its therapy i walk into a theater and feel so relaxed in fact i spent my lunch today just cleaning the shop which is still a reck theres so much lol.  Im so glad to have found a place were people share my love of tech because even though i work with other theater geeks, they dont understand me, im like grab a parnel a what?


----------



## meghan (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the booth!! Ignore the crazy people asking their random questions that should be coming along soon.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Mike! Welcome to the booth. Ask a lot, answer a lot. Before starting a new thread asking a question, use the "search" function to see if it's been asked before. Tell us more about what you've done in the past, and what you'd like to do in the future. Are you planning to attend college next year? If so, which one?

I'm also the board's resident Grammarian/nit-picker. I DO hope you'll get your keyboard's <apostrophe>, <shift>, and <comma> keys repaired soon--they don't seem to be working properly. Also, there's a collaborative article titled "Spelling" here, but it doesn't include such words as "asperations" and "reck." 

Van is our resident professional TD, maybe he'll give you some career pointers if you ask nicely.


----------



## avkid (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Mike.
I hope you don't aspirate too much.
http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=2368


----------



## Van (Dec 13, 2007)

Aw c'mon guys, he wants to be a TD. He doesn't have time for little things like punctuatuion! 

Just ribbing Mike, Welcome Aboard! As Derek said, Ask a lot and answer a lot.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 13, 2007)

Van said:


> Aw c'mon guys, he wants to be a TD. He doesn't have time for little things like punctuatuion!
> Just ribbing Mike, Welcome Aboard! As Derek said, Ask a lot and answer a lot.


But being a TD is about communication. Gotta be able to commune clearly.

Welcome aboard. We hope you stay!


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Mike, Welcome to the Booth. The punctuation police will be leaving the room soon. We don't mean to beat you up in your welcome thread, but they are right that if you want to be a T.D. clear communication is critical (So building your vocabulary, working on your spelling and punctuation are all important). On the other hand, let me encourage you by telling you I have a reading disorder that makes spelling and reading very difficult for me. I also have a masters degree and teaching certification. Trust me, you can do anything you set your mind to. 

Welcome, use the search function there are vast quantities of information in the archives waiting for you. And many experts near by to answer your questions if you get stuck.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 13, 2007)

welcome to the booth, as all the others said ask questions _like why we habe a passion for cooking small animals like pengins and wombats
_and everyone has a specialty so im sure you find yourself answering questions that others pose, or just spend your life welcoming members like i seem to be doing currently


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 13, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> welcome to the booth, as all the others said ask questions _like why we habe a passion for cooking small animals like pengins and wombats
> _



See Mike, they say American schools are behind but apparently the Australians need to learn to spell too.


----------



## Smurphy (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, I am glad that as a Technical Director hard skin is a must. Because I have *never* been so berated in a welcome. I apologize for my spelling and grammer, I realize it is bad. Though I *was* very excited to have finaly found a place were people share my aspirations, I now feel like I am very unwelcome, and a baby among titans.


----------



## Logos (Dec 13, 2007)

You shouldn't feel like that Mike. Everyone has something to offer to the Booth and I'm certainly no titan. I gasp along in the wake of some of these guys hoping I'll understand one tenth of what they say.
The spelling thing is important however and the Booth I have to say is not very comfortable with Text speak. Don't however take it as a personal attack I'm positive Derek didn't mean it that way. (You can yell at me later Derek if you did.) 
Don't leave mate, we really do like you.
You need to watch out for avkid and Hughesie though they have set up some kind of alliance that bothers me.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 13, 2007)

Smurphy said:


> Wow, I am glad that as a Technical Director hard skin is a must. Because I have *never* been so berated in a welcome. I apologize for my spelling and grammer, I realize it is bad. Though I *was* very excited to have finaly found a place were people share my aspirations I now feel like I am very unwelcome, and a baby among titans.


No worries Mike. Some of us do most of our posting late ant night when we are tired and sometimes we get snippy. Especially when we are teching shows and whatnot. We certainly don't want to scare you away, and we didn't mean to berate you. We actually are a friendly bunch, and I think sometimes we forget that new people don't know us yet. I am sure once you get to know us you will understand some of our crazyness!

So, please don't leave us, I hope that I can speak for most of us and apologize for our first impressions. There are a lot of people here with lots of knowledge and they are here because they want to share with people like you. So ask lots of questions and offer up answers and I am sure that you will find your place here!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 13, 2007)

Mike, please please please please don't leave! We want you here! Believe me, I knew jack-**** when I first registered on this board...I couldn't have told you a Source 4 from a Fresnel, and things like DMX dimmer addresses, what was that? Seriously. I'm sorry if we upset you with our initial posts....nothing could have been farther from out intent. This board has been one of my best resources. What with answer my questions in minutes, willingness to engage in long debates, and even entertaining my musings over vintage equipment. Please, stay and learn with us. We are do not consider ourselves titans, we just love what we do.


----------



## Van (Dec 14, 2007)

Mike! Hey if it weren't for the spell check on my google toolbar........
I was afraid you'd think everyone was piling on, I think you should know we ride each other pretty hard all the time, but it's all in good fun. Mostly.
Unlike Logos, however, I *am* a Titan. 

<in my own mind anyway>


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 14, 2007)

Van, I thought you were a viking?


----------



## Logos (Dec 14, 2007)

I thought he was a pirate.


----------



## Van (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm a Chameleon. I'm thinking of trying to sell car insurance next.


----------



## Logos (Dec 14, 2007)

Van said:


> I'm a Chameleon. I'm thinking of trying to sell car insurance next.



So you sit around all day eating flies. That tells me something. I'm not sure what.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 14, 2007)

You two need your own special board.


----------



## Van (Dec 14, 2007)

Logos said:


> So you sit around all day eating flies. That tells me something. I'm not sure what.


Yeah, But the ladies love me. 


<I have no Idea what that means>


----------



## Logos (Dec 14, 2007)

I surrender. You win.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth, and in deed we hope you enjoyed your baptism to controlbooth of fire, or rather stage fire


----------



## Van (Dec 14, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> Welcome to Controlbooth, and in deed we hope you enjoyed your baptism to controlbooth of fire, or rather stage fire


 
Hughsie! You know better than that! No discussions of Pyro, what so ever! We're going to have to put you on report again.


----------



## avkid (Dec 14, 2007)

Van said:


> We're going to have to put you on report again.


Nah, he has a week's worth of no detention because he encouraged somebody else to comply with the rules.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 14, 2007)

oh not again, i can't go in again man, IT'S A LIFE SENTENCE IF I COMMIT ANOTHER CRIME, JUDGE avkid told me to stay way from the bad end of the dictionary and im going to stick but it, from now on im a new man

fire and religion, looks like i have just broken another set of controlbooth rules


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok i think you guys are taking it a little too far with being crazy about your welcomes. Can we all just say hi and be nice?

Smurphy, welcome, and if you haven't left controlbooth, please dont! just dont take anything seriously around here unless its about theater


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 15, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> You two need your own special board.



Close... They need their own "S P E C I A L" board for "S P E C I A L people".


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 15, 2007)

So, did we scare mike away...I feel bad..


----------



## Smurphy (Dec 15, 2007)

No I'm still here, like I said tough skin is a must. I'm just taking it as a critique and moving on. Anyway, there is to much to learn from this board im here to stay and learn.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 15, 2007)

Hooray!!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 15, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 15, 2007)

Good call mike. One of my favorite things to do around here is pick a term or concept I'm not too familiar with and just hit the search button and read. You never know what you'll learn.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 15, 2007)

Glad you decided to stay, Mike, if only to prove Charcoaldabs wrong. "The reports of Smurphy's demise have been greatly exaggerated." As I said, I'm a nit-picker, but wanted to amplify the fact that the _manner_ in which you express yourself is _how_ you are perceived. Unfortunately others jumped on this and it appeared to snowball against you. Spelling, punctuation, and grammar really _*do*_ count, and we try to maintain a higher standard here on Control Booth than some other boards. Most of us older ones have higher education, and I like to think we're setting a better example for the younger ones. <putting soapbox away now.>

So ask the one tech question to which you've always wanted to know the answer, and you'll get at least ten varying responses, all correct. I forget right now what I learned the other day from a high school kid's post, but it was important, and I was surprised I never knew it before. I learn something new every time I visit Control Booth, and hope you will too!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 15, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> So ask the one tech question to which you've always wanted to know the answer, and you'll get at least ten varying responses, all correct. I forget right now what I learned the other day from a high school kid's post, but it was important, and I was surprised I never knew it before. I learn something new every time I visit Control Booth, and hope you will too!




Controlbooth in a nutshell.


----------



## TechiesDoItInTheDark (Dec 15, 2007)

i'm just gonna be nice and say welcome


----------



## DarSax (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh and for the record, I'm just a freshman in college (oops, now people are going to remember that!) and I've been posting here since high school. At any rate though, welcome to the boards, come, learn, listen to the crazy way the aussies and kiwis speak...


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 18, 2007)

Speaking of delicious Kiwis... 



What do you think Meghan? Boiled, Fried, or Grilled?


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 18, 2007)

Gaff, it's not hughesie here, it's his cat


all this animal eating talk is wrong, and meghan is right.

and to add insult it injury i am also taking his 1000th post, how mean of me


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 18, 2007)

darn cat stole my 1000th post darn her i say

"go black cat, back to your night, back says alex"


..........Hang on i don't have a cat


----------



## miriam (Dec 18, 2007)

Check out the toes on that kiwi! I can just imagine it tripping over something and rolling by in a blur of fur.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 18, 2007)

Dang Hughesie, that's one delicious looking cat... Slow roasted over apple wood with jalapeño mango chutney.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 18, 2007)

miriam said:


> Check out the toes on that kiwi! I can just imagine it tripping over something and rolling by in a blur of fur.



It certainly does look like a cartoon character. But then Australia is the home of odd looking creatures. Like Logos! 

Hey Logos, I went shopping at Archie Mcphee last night. It was hard but I had to resist purchasing the Yodeling Pickle. My wife was buying some interesting things for a Christmas gift exchange at work. I did buy an AV Club pennant for my wall and a Despair Pennant as a gift for a friend who teaches Chemistry. Thought it was perfect for his classroom. 

But I digress. Back to eating small cute animals...


----------



## Van (Dec 18, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> ............................................But I digress. Back to eating small cute animals...


 
"Chipmunks roasting on an open fire,
Hot Sauce dripping from their toes.
Little rats, been filleted by the choir,
And skewers shoved right through thier nose,
Everybody knows
Some pepper and and a Garlic clove,
Help to make them seasoned right........."

God I love Christmas!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 18, 2007)

Twisted Christmas, I must go get all my CD's now and rip them to my laptop!


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 18, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Twisted Christmas, I must go get all my CD's now and rip them to my laptop!



The creator of Twisted Christmas is Bob Rivers who does a local morning radio show here. He's SO hillarious. Be sure to stop by his website sometime and check out his non-christmas stuff. Some of it is local humor but a lot of it is national and very funny.


----------

